
Who Applied to Techcrunch TECH20? - rokhayakebe

======
waleedka
I applied, just today. It was a last minute thing. I didn't want to push my
launch to September, but realized that I can release a private beta while
waiting for the results in August. If selected, it's a one month delay and
it's worth it because I would get publicity that I can't get otherwise.

I'm not YC-funded. If you're curious, my startup is in my profile.

Plus, I just read a post here yesterday about the benefits of collecting a lot
of emails to announce the launch to; and I like that strategy.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32696>

~~~
benhoyt
Just a bit of feedback for your ziizo demo site. A bit off-topic, but I didn't
see contact details on your site (I reckon you should show your email or at
least a contact form).

A like the name -- short and easy to remember. Nice clean/simple looking site.
Nifty idea to not have a search button at all.

Just wondering about "adapots to your needs". Adapts? Also, the demo site was
a little sluggish, even just to show the Login page. I don't think it was my
end.

~~~
waleedka
Thanks for the feedback. I added the contact email. The sluggishness is
probably due to the flash videos on the home page. Not sure how to get around
that. I'll think of something. Yes, it's adapts not adapots. Fixed.

------
pg
I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think any YC-funded startups did. The problem
is that you have to launch at the event. Most startups can't plan their launch
so precisely so far in advance.

You should launch as soon as you're ready, and no sooner. Usually you don't
know when that will be till a few days before.

~~~
nickb
Very smart! We haven't applied either... for a multitude of reasons.

------
gibsonf1
We applied as well - about 2 minutes before midnight.

Our 1-liner: StreamFocus.com is an on-demand project management system that
keeps teams focused on maximizing customer value.

Our last-minute thinking for applying (we started filling the app out at
10PM): The accepted teams will be announced in early August and our current
schedule is a mid-august launch. So if we are accepted, we'll delay our launch
those last few weeks to benefit from what looks to be a great PR opportunity.
If we don't get accepted, we'll launch as planned.

